# Avatar: The Way of Water - Erster Trailer zum Nachfolger ist da!



## Icetii (9. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: The Way of Water - Erster Trailer zum Nachfolger ist da!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Avatar: The Way of Water - Erster Trailer zum Nachfolger ist da!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## 80sGamer (9. Mai 2022)

Für solche Welten geht man ins Kino. Läuft für Cameron! Wetten? Die Filme sind Gelddruckmaschinen. Bin gespannt, ob diese fünf Filme es zusammen schaffen, mehr einzuspielen, als alle sieben Harry Potter Filme.


----------



## Cap1701D (9. Mai 2022)

Is mir zu martialisch. Heldenposen, Waffen, Gewalt im Mittelpunkt des Trailers. Wenn das alles ist wirds ne Enttäuschung.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2022)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Teil 1 war damals der 3D-Kracher gewesen. Teil 2 müßte ich erst einmal sehen und beim Rest bis auf Planung weiß ich noch 0,0.  
Aber die Effekte von Teil 2 sind schon einmal ein Kracher....


----------



## TheRattlesnake (9. Mai 2022)

Wird wahrscheinlich wieder wie der erste Teil. Tolle Technik aber inhaltlich Müll. 

Und ob die tolle Technik nochmal so zieht? Nach 3D kräht doch seit Jahren schon kein Hahn mehr. Und von der High Frame Rate hat man doch nach dem einen Will Smith Film auch nicht mehr viel gehört.


----------



## matrixfehler (9. Mai 2022)

Teil 1 wurde nur so gehyped, weil 3D und sehr geile Optik. 
Storytechnisch war Avatar halt eine Neuverfilmung von "Pocahontas", was aber sicherlich nicht seine Qualität schmälert.
Jetzt muss der zweite Teil aber wirklich abliefern.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2022)

Naja storytechnisch "Müll" würde ich Teil 1 nun nicht bezeichnen. Es war eine Parabel der westlichen Welt gegen die Ureinwohner wenn man so will. Überhöht aber trotzdem.  Und Sigourney Weaver war auch mit dabei.  Bei Teil 2 muß man sehen wie die Story zieht.


----------



## Phone (9. Mai 2022)

Ich mag ja irren aber eigentlich kann man JEDEN Inhalt auf ein Mindestmaß runterbrechen.
Nicht einfallsreich, lasse ich durchgehen oder langweilig für manche aber Müll...NEE
Dann ist  jeder Star Wars Film auch Müll!

Technisch scheint das wirklich das bete an CGI bis jetzt zu sein, sieht wirklich hervorragend aus, nicht so wie Jurassic World "Hust"


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Mai 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich mag ja irren aber eigentlich kann man JEDEN Inhalt auf ein Mindestmaß runterbrechen.
> Nicht einfallsreich, lasse ich durchgehen oder langweilig für manche aber Müll...NEE
> Dann ist  jeder Star Wars Film auch Müll!
> 
> Technisch scheint das wirklich das bete an CGI bis jetzt zu sein, sieht wirklich hervorragend aus, nicht so wie Jurassic World "Hust"


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was das Problem ist, was die Story angeht.
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich - inzwischen ist praktisch jede Geschichte schon einmal erzählt worden, selbst im SciFi und Fantasy Genre, das einzige was noch möglich ist, sind Variationen davon und wie diese dann umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a43mAMo4jrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Mai 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich mag ja irren aber eigentlich kann man JEDEN Inhalt auf ein Mindestmaß runterbrechen.
> Nicht einfallsreich, lasse ich durchgehen oder langweilig für manche aber Müll...NEE
> Dann ist  jeder Star Wars Film auch Müll!


Man muss auch nicht wieder jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. 
Natürlich kann man jede Story auf ein Mindestmaß runterbrechen. Aber es kommt halt auch auf das Storytelling an.
Ein gutes Beispiel im Gamingbereich ist da für mich Last of Us und Walking Dead von Telltale. Kann man auch beides auf "Protagonist bringt kleines Mädchen in der Zombieapokalypse von A nach B" runterbrechen. Aber Walking Dead fand ich großartig und Last of Us furchtbar öde.
Avatar war ohne den "wow Effekt" der Technik auch eher öde. Sprich "Müll". mM.


----------



## Nevrion (10. Mai 2022)

Leider hat nichts an dem Trailer mich dazu begeistern können, dass ich dafür im Dezember ins Kino wollen würde. Der ganze Trailer ist zu 95 % CGI und wirkt fast schon wie ein Reiseveranstaltungsfilm für Touristen, bei dem man die schönsten Orte seines Landes bewirbt.
Auch wenn einige Effekt-Liebhaber sich das ganze in 3D im Kino anschauen werden wollen, so hat mich das Feature 3D noch nie ins Kino gelockt und ich bin falls möglich immer auf die klassische Film-Variante ausgewichen - so auch im ersten Avatar-Teil, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich vermute mal, das macht mich dann nicht unbedingt zum Zielpublikum, jedoch fand ich den ersten Teil ganz ok, zumal auch interessant erzählt.
Nur mit Effekten und CGI wird man wohl auf Dauer keinen Massenansturm an die Kinokassen hinbekommen, denn das ist heutzutage fast nichts besonderes mehr, bei entsprechenden Budget.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Mai 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber Walking Dead fand ich großartig und Last of Us furchtbar öde.


Möglicherweise wäre es bei einer umgekehrten Spielerfahrung andersherum, wobei LoU hat mich mittendrin verloren und am Genre liegt es bei mir nicht, Dying Light 2, Days Gone und 7Days2Die gingen/gehen bei mir hervorragend.
OK letzteres erzählt keine Story und ist somit nicht vergleichbar. 🙄

Ich bin gespannt auf Avatar 2, das CGI Auge wird sicherlich einiges zu sehen bekommen, sind halt keine Gummikostüme oder "einfache" Makeupeffekte.
Die Story darf mMn "nur" nicht strunzdämlich sein und muß für die folgenden Teile fesseln. 😉


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. Mai 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Nur mit Effekten und CGI wird man wohl auf Dauer keinen Massenansturm an die Kinokassen hinbekommen, denn das ist heutzutage fast nichts besonderes mehr, bei entsprechenden Budget.


Das wird denke ich schon noch für den jetzt zweiten Teil klappen.
Der erste Teil ist solange her, daß die Fortsetzung eher "frisch" daher kommt, außerdem "gute" 3D Effekte (Filme die extra so gedreht wurden) sind eher rar gesät.
Deine Aussage könnte aber sehr gut auf die restlichen drei Filme, die im 2 Jahresrhytmus kommen sollen, zutreffen.
Bei so kurzen Abständen ist der Gewöhnungseffekt nicht zu unterschätzen, die CGI und 3D wird das allein dann nicht mehr reißen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Story darf mMn "nur" nicht strunzdämlich sein und muß für die folgenden Teile fesseln. 😉


Also auch wenn es reine Spekulation ist, wird wohl um interne Reibungen gehen -  einer der Söhne der Hauptfigur scheint wohl eher menschlich auszusehen, entsprechend wird der Film zum Teil diesen Konflikt behandeln.
Ich hoffe die beiden Aliens in Militäruniformen sind *nicht* mal wieder irgendwelche Soldaten in Avataren, sondern tatsächlich echte Einheimische, die sich aus irgendeinem Grund (ausgestoßen etc.) anwerben haben lassen.
Erzähltechnisch wäre das viel interessanter als die übliche Nummer.


----------

